# inlay material ideas?



## jmurray

just curious what you guys are using as inlay when needed? im not interested in buying small quantities of pre packaged material, i enjoy pulverizing something every now and then , sea shells, snail shells, fancy rocks for example are some things ive used in the past. what have you guys used with success? or been thinking of trying?


----------



## kweinert

Just a thought - thrift store glass?

Pick up some blue or pink or green or whatever color glass and grind it down?

Note that I haven't done one lick of inlay work so there may be very good reasons why this is a dumb suggestion.


----------



## jmurray

kweinert said:


> Just a thought - thrift store glass?
> 
> Pick up some blue or pink or green or whatever color glass and grind it down?
> 
> Note that I haven't done one lick of inlay work so there may be very good reasons
> 
> why this is a dumb suggestion.



What I don't like about shells is their glass like properties


----------



## NYWoodturner

Any metal - copper, brass, etc... I buy them pre-ground but hey - you might enjoy getting to that point!


----------



## ButchC

I have some "button" turquoise I was given by a jewelry maker. I haven't used any as I don't know how to crush it. Or bind it. Or turn it. Or polish it.

I have used sheet copper before, which works very well.

Butch


----------



## Blueglass

Sawdust from a contrasting wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

For a while it seemed like every other pen I was turning was deer antler. I started collecting the drill shavings from drilling out the blanks to be used for inlay. It looks pretty good all sanded out and finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

I collect key shavings from my local lumber yard, also have gotten it from Lowes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DKMD

I've used malachite and fuchsite with good results using thin CA to set it in place. Be sure to seal the wood before the inlay or the CA can muck up the finish(unless you're using CA as a finish).

I was at a guy's shop earlier this week, and he uses powdered Corian type material for inlay. He had gallon jugs of the stuff which I assume he got from someplace that cuts countertops. Lots of colors and softer than a lot of stone... Seems like a reasonable option if you can find a source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Jon Kennedy said:


> here is a call i made with black pepper inlays and coffee http://i867.Rule #2/albums/ab239/boneskennedy1/sumac2005_zps22f0f27f.jpghttp://i867.Rule #2/albums/ab239/boneskennedy1/bloodwood003_zps45afdcda.jpg


Those are some amazing looking calls Jon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Those calls are exquisite Jon !!! A bunch of cool ideas! I have jars of agates that I have collected over the years that I might try one of these years lol


----------



## jmurray

im so glad i asked this question! thanks for so many ideas


----------



## APBcustoms

You can use a coffee grinder to break up softer stone something I'm about to start inlaying with is powdered stingray barbs and mammoth ivory. Also I can't find any but I want to do meteorite inlays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Glow in the dark plastic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tim Carter

I use lapis, malachite, turquoise, coral, onyx, silver filings brass filings and sawdust from different woods. I use a homemade rock crusher made of 1" threaded pipe w/nipple and a 7/8" steel rod to crush and contain the stone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude

I have used with success glitter mixed with c/a and also have used the sand you get at craft stores. I always keep some zip-lock babs with different shavings on hand. My best sawdust filler comes from the band saw; really fine, mixes well with glue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

APBcustoms said:


> You can use a coffee grinder to break up softer stone something I'm about to start inlaying with is powdered stingray barbs and mammoth ivory. Also I can't find any but I want to do meteorite inlays.


You might try @Steelart99 . I think he uses meteorite ?


----------



## APBcustoms

manbuckwal said:


> You might try @Steelart99 . I think he uses meteorite ?



Thank you I've been searching everywhere


----------



## manbuckwal

APBcustoms said:


> Thank you I've been searching everywhere


You're welcome. It's one of the many great things about WB, lots of ppl willing to help if they can !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

I acquired a small necklaces of various stones. The guy tells me they are real stones. Who knows ?
I crush them and inlay them in knife handles. I like to fill the holes in the wood with different sizes stones.... Looks much better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## myingling

Great info ,,, whats the preferred type glue to set the inlay any thing besides CA ?


----------



## Molokai

I personally use epoxy glue


----------



## David Hill

I use inlays a lot-have a habit of using gnarly wood. I like to use epoxy with minerals-turquoise, malachite, lapis, calcite, hematite/fools gold. Have even used copious amounts of fine glitter--really, it turns out nice. I also use CA for smaller fills with the minerals.
Only thing about buying colored stones-aquarium gravel etc--some of those are just painted rocks. Also should really take into account the hardness of the minerals, some of the prettier ones are up there in the Moh's hardness scale and can damage your tools (like quartz, corundum, etc). Turquoise, malachite, lapis, calcium, coral, pipestone are ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

